# Scallops with Sunchoke Puree and Chianti Reduction



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

1/2 lb. sunchokes
1/4 c. cream (hot)
1 c. butter
2 c. chicken stock ( hot) 
1 bottle Chianti 
2 c. brown veal stock reduced by 1/2 
canola oil as needed to saute scallops 
12 pieces diver sea scallops (very large scallops) 
coarse sea salt and freshly ground pepper to taste 
cracked black peppercorn as garnish 
&nbsp

&nbsp

Cook peeled sunchokes in chicken stock until tender when poked with a knife. Drain in a colander until dry. 
Process sunchokes, butter and cream until smooth in a food processor. Cover and keep in a warm place. 
Reduce Chianti by 3/4 (to 1/4 the original volume). 
Add reduced veal stock. Simmer the sauce for several minutes. Season with salt and pepper. 
Heat a heavy pan until smoking hot. Pan sear (saute) the seasoned scallops in the canola oil. Cook until medium rare and browned on the outside. 
Place some puree in the center of each plate. Place the scallops around the puree and spoon some sauce around the scallops. 
Garnish the plate with sea salt and cracked black peppercorns 
serves 4 as an appetizer


----------

